# How much extra width will I get from a heat mold on Salomon Synapse?



## Erik_H (Jan 19, 2016)

I have wide feet--EEE for sure.
I can fit in the Ruler Wides size 11. But other than the fact that it is wide, I absolutely hate the boot: it doesn't get tight enough around the ankle for me; the internal laces are poor and the velcro is annoying; the external lacing system drives me nuts, has no ankle lockdown; and the boot isn't stiff enough for my taste.

The Salomon Synapse are much more my style and stiffness. But they're not... quite... wide... enough. Aargh.

Fortunately their liners are fully heat moldable. But at that point I own them, no returns possible.

The question: How much width expansion can I expect from a heat mold? Will it take me from an EE to an EEE, do you think?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Did you get the Synapse Wide or just the regular Synapse.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Heat molding did sweet FA to my "Intuition" liners that came stock with the ride lasso boots.
I ended up cutting out the offending area and gluing neoprene to fill the hole in the liner.
It works great, my boots are probably the widest snowboard boots in the world now.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Erik_H said:


> I have wide feet--EEE for sure.
> I can fit in the Ruler Wides size 11. But other than the fact that it is wide, I absolutely hate the boot: it doesn't get tight enough around the ankle for me; the internal laces are poor and the velcro is annoying; the external lacing system drives me nuts, has no ankle lockdown; and the boot isn't stiff enough for my taste.
> 
> The Salomon Synapse are much more my style and stiffness. But they're not... quite... wide... enough. Aargh.
> ...


Hi Erik,

I read back through your threads. I do not see your foot measurements but I did find that you thought you may have measured 10.5 and EE or EEE. Would you mind posting up your barefoot lengths and widths.

Lets see if we can dial you in.


----------



## Erik_H (Jan 19, 2016)

Your input is welcome! Here's the deal:

I'm at a solid 117 in width. Maybe even a 118. Theoretically my length is precisely a mondo 10.5, don't recall what that was.

I've spent a couple of hours at my desk with boots on. The Synapse 10.5 s are really painful, way too narrow, no way they'll work. The Ruler 10.5s are a bit less painful but still too small. 

The Synapse 11s put quite a bit of pressure on my pinky toes, which feels like it's going to hurt after a while. Also, they have a higher toe box so there's quite a bit of room above my toes, which feels a bit odd (unless heat molding will EXPAND liners to fill that empty space...?) Judging by a look at the liner, it seems quite thin and there's a seam right there, which makes me worried that there isn't enough room to compress. 

(FYI, for other folks: The Synapse have a narrower but higher toe box. The Burtons have a wider but lower, toe box.)

The Ruler Wide size 11s fit pretty darn well, other than the fact that they laces such, and they're not stiff, and they have the worst heel hold design I've seen. (You know that "ankle" lace on a traditional boot, which goes right in your ankle crease and holds down your heel? It isn't there. At all.) But at least they feel reasonably snug so I may be forced to stick with them. 

My concern is that I would only get the Salomons if there was going to be a real change in fit from heat molding: I want more width and I want some "filling in" for the toes. But I don't know what to expect. I can't afford to make a mistake there, as I can only afford to buy boots once...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Erik_H said:


> Your input is welcome! Here's the deal:
> 
> I'm at a solid 117 in width. Maybe even a 118. Theoretically my length is precisely a mondo 10.5, don't recall what that was.
> 
> ...


Hi Erik,

Based on the measurements above you are a EEE width and a size 10.5. The Salomon boots are designed for E Width. They are not a good choice for you. 

Please take some photos of your barefoot width and length measurements. That is going to bey key for you.


----------

